
Apple’s Best Times Are Behind It. For Real This Time - WoodenChair
https://mondaynote.com/apples-best-times-are-behind-it-for-real-this-time-90e8c46f3aed
======
mariuolo
I get the feeling that Jean-Louis Gassée is still bitter about his company not
having been bought by Apple back in 1996.

------
Yaa101
The largest threat in the long term for Apple is when NVidia is successful
buying ARM

~~~
Someone
I don’t see why. Nvidia could keep new ARM CPUs away from Apple, but Apple has
a perpetual license to the architecture, so Nvidia can’t forbid Apple from
using the existing designs, from creating their own implementation of the ARM
architecture, or from extending (possibly also from removing instructions) the
instruction set to whatever they want.

